# Does anyone else's wife get upset with you going out



## love the outdoors (Mar 24, 2009)

Because my lately has been throwing a fit when ever I wanna go like tonight she's yelling at me for wanting to go... All I wanna do is hunt dang...


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

love the outdoors said:


> Because my lately has been throwing a fit when ever I wanna go like tonight she's yelling at me for wanting to go... All I wanna do is hunt dang...


No but the ex wife used to.:idea:


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

"Notice: This marriage has been placed on hold until the end of hunting season."


----------



## love the outdoors (Mar 24, 2009)

Dang man I mean I said can I go out tonight and she started yelling at me because of our wedding in April .. I'm just like really it's in April..


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Wait, she's not your wife???

That's good to hear, I thought it was too late.


----------



## JDSwan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

My wife gets upset because when hunting season rolls around she has to pick up my slack. Hasn't ever yelled at me tho, more silent treatment...

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## atp500 (Feb 6, 2007)

Run run run!!!!


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Whoa, you mean your getting married this coming April?? There's still hope. Tell her your going hunting and tell her not to worry about the wedding in April, there isn't going to be one. 

J.K. My wife is actually very very supportive of my hunting habit, however she is not the norm, I have been blessed for sure.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Wait, she's not your wife???
> 
> That's good to hear, I thought it was too late.


Hehe sad but true, she ain't gonna change so better make sure your "all in" before signing your life away.

Next time she mentions it tell her there won't be a wedding if she keeps it up; )


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Only gets mad when the weather is nice and I dont invite her to go along.


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

love the outdoors said:


> I said can I go out tonight



I found your problem... Try it this way.... "I'm going hunting tonight."


----------



## Termie33 (Sep 26, 2002)

Nope, my wife doesn't get upset at all, and in most cases encourages me to go out. She also hunts with me, so that helps out too. With that being said, now that I have a 2 week old son I have a firm understanding that my hunting time will be limited. In those situations ill have to pick my days.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I sure wouldn't marry any woman that bitched about my hunting time. Kick her to the curb . There is a million of them out there.


----------



## Salmon Seeker (Aug 23, 2010)

Mine has hunted with me almost every time out this year. She has complained that she hasn't been able to kill anything yet though.


----------



## Eco (Mar 16, 2006)

Mine isn't complaining. She just keeps showing me the list of what she expects to get done before winter. She also is having the first annual lonely doe limoe party with all my friends wives!:yikes: Whatever, now if i could just get off more time at work.


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

Sounds like the April thing needs to be cancelled! There is no way in hell I would be told I cannot hunt. Good luck with that

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## love the outdoors (Mar 24, 2009)

It's just went as far as she said she wasn't gonna marry me cuz all I do is hunt and think about hunting or wanna go hunting yelling and crying since pry 2:45 saying I ain't helping her plan the wedding and we don't have nothing for it yet... But it's in APRIL!!! When I'm turkey hunting I can understand. But it's November it's rut and it's only 3 months oust the year


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

If she doesn't like that her fiance likes time to himself to hunt, she certainly will not like a husband that likes time to himself to hunt. 

Everybody thinks it will change. It rarely does. You two need to figure this out...seriously. There needs to be some rational discussion between you two. 

Of Course, we're only hearing your side. Maybe she's tired of you spending a bunch of time away from her, or sick of you not helping out around the house etc. Take care of business at home and you can usually manage some time to yourself. Not saying thats the case here, but the relationship is a two way street. Or it should be anyway.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Mine only gets upset when the freezer's empty and I'm not hunting. But since it's full at the moment, she's OK with me not going every day.







Wait a minute .......... your fiance doesn't want you to go hunting???? You got to fix that now!


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

lol :lol:
Mine used to get mad or frustrated. But after 10 years of marriage...she is like GO! 

Now marriage is one thing to work hunting time out.....wait till you have a kid! Your time out is damn near over for a few years!!!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

If you were out hunting you would not here complaining. Live is too short to be miserable.


----------



## 131north (Mar 2, 2010)

YMMV, but if you're like me, what may seem like a short time being gone to you (even if it literally is) will seem like an eternity to your gal. 

I was just reading something the other day about how we get into marriage to make the other person happy, not ourselves. I need to live by this better myself, but I think it's good advice in this case. Make sure your gal is happy, and make sure she knows how much going hunting makes you happy, and you should be ok.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

We were at a wedding this summer where the DJ asked everyone who was married to get up and out on the dance floor. As the song played the DJ kept asking those who were married 5, 10, 15, 20, ect years to stay on the floor. The last remaining couple were friends of ours and have been married for 45 years. When the DJ asked them what the secret was to their long happy marriage was the wife answered: "He gets to go up north hunting and fishing when ever he wants to". The whole place broke into a roar!


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Dump her. Tell her two times "this is who I am and you can like it or leave right now". Third strike and she is done. Do this when you have something planned like a date or something. My first wife had this attitude and when we divorced after 16 years of misery, I said never again. I dated many girls after this and followed the advice I am giving you. I dumped a multimillionaire before I met my second wife over a limit of walleye. I have never regretted this for a second. When I say I want to hunt or the fish are biting my wife only asks, "can I make you boys a lunch"? 

I guarantee this is the life you want and I can get some members here to verify my story. You are young and there are plenty of fish in the sea. Move on, there will be many more....use your big head and not the little one.


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

You should take a poll of people that responded and ask who is married. Then ask those people to share their insight on how to "manage" the doe population! My wife enjoys the alone time that me hunting affords her. With 2 kids now I make sure I repay the favor when ever she goes on girls nights out. Balance is key to being married and being addicted to the outdoors.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## shoelessjoe (Dec 13, 2012)

She never gets mad about that, she's used to me being gone for 24 years. She WILL get mad if I sit in one of her stands and shoot a 120+ That has happened before, and she did have words for me. But short of that she wants me out there.:coolgleam


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

I married a good woman. On my 13 th straight day of hunting away from home. If she's complaining I can't hear it.

Sent from my LG-P769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

I just got married and my wife expects me to be gone hunting and fishing, we obviously loe each other but understand and appreciate our alone, personal time. Additionally, we both love venison and fish so it works out. Talking about my hunting and fishing was something that was made clear well before I even got engaged, but like some have said there is a line, especially if their is a family and multiple shared responsibilities


----------



## bfaber (Apr 17, 2010)

They have been mad before and shure as hell gona be mad again so get after it. I get the same nagging from time to time. I just remind her im doing the same things i have did since the day we met and leave if you want but the kid stays with me. Women bitch men hunt and piss women off never gona change. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mrcolby67 (Feb 6, 2011)

Swamp Monster said:


> If she doesn't like that her fiance likes time to himself to hunt, she certainly will not like a husband that likes time to himself to hunt.
> 
> Everybody thinks it will change. It rarely does. You two need to figure this out...seriously. There needs to be some rational discussion between you two.
> 
> Of Course, we're only hearing your side. Maybe she's tired of you spending a bunch of time away from her, or sick of you not helping out around the house etc. Take care of business at home and you can usually manage some time to yourself. Not saying thats the case here, but the relationship is a two way street. Or it should be anyway.


That

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

My wife gives me a hard time sometimes but overall she's pretty accommodating to my addiction. It probably helps that she loves venison as much as I do.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## WidoeMaker (Nov 29, 2009)

I would absolutely not marry this woman. You are so young that you do not even now how much misery you will have. If you enjoy the outdoors, you should be able to enjoy the outdoors. You only live once, and you want to live to the fullest. Do not let "T&A" get in the way. There are plenty of women out there. You do not want one you will be miserable with.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Before we had kids my wife never really complained about me leaving. I mean she'd prefer I was home but she knew how much it meant to me and I let her know when we stated dating that this was how it was going to be. 

Now that we have two small children (3.5 & 1.5) at home it's a bit harder for her when I'm gone and I understand that. It's also harder for me to be gone as well. She doesn't tell me I can't go because she knows it's who I am but it's a lot harder than it use to be.

For the OP, you need to do something because it likely wont get any better anytime soon. You may be able to put up with it for a year or two but eventually it will either change the way you feel about hunting or it will change the way you feel about her.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

My wife is thrilled with every moment the kids and I spend in a boat or in the field. She just wishes her back would let her come with us.


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> lol :lol:
> Mine used to get mad or frustrated. But after 10 years of marriage...she is like GO!
> 
> Now marriage is one thing to work hunting time out.....wait till you have a kid! Your time out is damn near over for a few years!!!


Same story here. The wife tells me to go. 10 years ago, not so much.


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

Before kids...not a care in the world! Now I remind her we've been together for 15 years, married for 10....haven't changed since ya met me and not gonna. I put up with your s*** for 9 months out of the year, I think you can put up with mine for 3. An olé timer told me to say this....He was right....last 3yrs have been great! I do take the kids with me quite often & throw her some $$ for early Xmas shopping which I know helps


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Before our daughter was born she could have cared less. Now that we have a 2 year old terror at home she moans and whines every time. But she shuts up real quick when the venison hits the dinner table 

Now that #2 is due i'm pretty sure next years hunting season will be even more of a headache


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

Last year I went hunting at the cabin for 2 1/2 weeks. I came home to new furniture. I'm heading up this Friday. Monday (18th) the new kitchen floor is getting installed, then new appliances, counter top, sink, etc. Just finished the new cabinets. When I come home in December she will have a brand new kitchen. She loves hunting season as much as I do.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

No she lets me go fishing and hunting when ever I want......locally. She doesn't like the idea of me going away to deer camp for a week but she has dealt with it over the years. Usually she spends money!


----------



## JOhnnyS (Feb 12, 2010)

Everything that bothers you now only gets 1,000,000 times worse after the I do's. Think long and hard about putting a ring on it if there are fights now...


----------



## mkriep2006 (Mar 28, 2011)

love the outdoors said:


> It's just went as far as she said she wasn't gonna marry me cuz all I do is hunt and think about hunting or wanna go hunting yelling and crying since pry 2:45 saying I ain't helping her plan the wedding and we don't have nothing for it yet... But it's in APRIL!!! When I'm turkey hunting I can understand. But it's November it's rut and it's only 3 months oust the year


Trust me once your in the woods its pretty quite, you may have to go a little deeper in the swamp but if you get far enough you won't be able to hear her....:help:


----------



## perchyanker (Jan 26, 2011)

Burksee said:


> We were at a wedding this summer where the DJ asked everyone who was married to get up and out on the dance floor. As the song played the DJ kept asking those who were married 5, 10, 15, 20, ect years to stay on the floor. The last remaining couple were friends of ours and have been married for 45 years. When the DJ asked them what the secret was to their long happy marriage was the wife answered: "He gets to go up north hunting and fishing when ever he wants to". The whole place broke into a roar!


That's funny because I was at a wedding a few years back and the DJ did the same dance and the years they were married was like 58 years and there reason was pretty much the same but, worded differently. 

I believe either a woman gets it or they don't and there is no inbetween


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Even if you are set to marry this girl, how about pushing it back 2-3 years? You're 18, where is the rush? Live with her for a year or two and if you still want to marry her then you'll have a better understanding of how things will be in the long haul. Good luck kid. 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## drjhnyfevr (Nov 6, 2006)

My wife and I have been together for a total of ten years, married for two and a half. We certainly used to have our arguments about my time spent hunting or fishing. As our relationship has grown, WE both have come to understand that she can't be totally responsible for my happiness and likewise I can not be totally responsible for hers. You need to have your own hobbies and interests, and she has to have her own as well.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Magnet said:


> Last year I went hunting at the cabin for 2 1/2 weeks. I came home to new furniture. I'm heading up this Friday. Monday (18th) the new kitchen floor is getting installed, then new appliances, counter top, sink, etc. Just finished the new cabinets. When I come home in December she will have a brand new kitchen. She loves hunting season as much as I do.


Worth every penny!


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm lucky. My wife hunts along side of me every year. This year, she's only upset because I have a buck and doe on the ground alreAdy and she hasn't shot anything yet :evil:

She said good for you, now you can stay home and I'm headed north to deer camp :lol:


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

love the outdoors said:


> Well I'm staying IN tonight but when tomorrow comes I can get an all day sit in and she'll watch our daughter all day to make up for tonight


Some of you guys seemed to miss this post


----------



## dmrbigeshott (Apr 18, 2010)

She's not the wife but we've been dating for 2 years now and I have gotten her into hunting this year. Took her first Tom this spring and first doe this September. She wants me to take her out turkey hunting these next couple days and doesn't seem to get these are the last best days of bow hunting. Can't tell if she is actually mad or she is just joking but I told her she would have a better understanding if she has been deer hunting for a while lol


----------



## chris-remington (Oct 7, 2012)

Before I was married my wife knew that I do what I want, when I want, and that during deer season, she will be a widow, during the off season all I will do is prepare for next season. I turned a California girl into a hunting girl real quick.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

We bought a new house and this is the timeframe that we were looking to close. Our realtor suggested November 15th.

My wife was quick to reply that the "the last half of November just wasn't going to work for my husband." She was willing to put the stress of closing and moving over the Holidays to allow me to hunt.

(As it turns out the other couple wasn't ready to move out until early December, so no compromise to hunting had to be made...) :lol:

The wife, however, gets the gold star.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Do some laundry, do the dishes, pick up your socks and you should be all set. If nothing else you have a bargaining chip. My gf sees it this way, the treestand is WAY better than the bar or casino. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Since the divorce my wife doesn't say a thing anymore


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Even if you are set to marry this girl, how about pushing it back 2-3 years? You're 18, where is the rush? Live with her for a year or two and if you still want to marry her then you'll have a better understanding of how things will be in the long haul. Good luck kid.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Good advice!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## huntfish (Sep 9, 2006)

If she is already complaining, it is only going to get worse after you are married. Trust me. You need to set the rules for hunting season right now.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Complains when I come home...


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

New International Version -Judges 16:16

"With such nagging she prodded him day after day until he was sick to death of it."

This is the reason Samson gives in and tells Delilah where his superhuman strength comes from knowing full well she is going to tell his enemies because she had already done it twice before when he tested her.

This was around 3000 years ago. Many things have changed since then, but there are a few constants in life that never will.......


Still, it can be mitigated somewhat. Go back and read November Sunrise's post on page 2. Welcome to the reality of trying to be a balanced husband and father. If you aren't willing to compromise, maybe you shouldn't get married yet.

Easy for me to say. My wife got treated pretty coldly last night and this morning because of my desire to be out in the woods. Guess after twenty years together I'm still struggling with that balance thing myself.


----------



## shoelessjoe (Dec 13, 2012)

Im sure the grocery industry has been responsible for more than a few divorces.


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

I had an ex who liked to make me feel guilty about hunting so much but then I realized it was because she was so selfish and needed to be the center of the universe. Probably one of the main reasons she became an ex. My wife now is supportive and will occasionally go hunting too but then again she grew up in a family of hunters so the background understanding of men in the woods during hunting seasons definitely helped.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

No, never; but marriage is a two way street. I don't go to Michigan to hunt every weekend from the first of October through the middle of December. I pick and choose my spots. I spent 10 days in WY during October and then will hunt 4 out of 5 weekends in November in Michigan. My wife takes care of the kids when I'm gone and I return the favor when she wants to travel. She went to AZ two weeks ago and will be in San Fran this coming weekend. When she's gone, the kids travel with me and get to hang out with grandma. 

If you truly care about each other, you will do whatever you can to make it work so that both of you are happy. Will one of you get the short end of the stick at times, sure; but as long as those times even out in the long run, you should be good.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

love the outdoors said:


> Dang man I mean I said can I go out tonight and she started yelling at me because of our wedding in April .. I'm just like really it's in April..



Well........ reading to this point is as far as I'll go. 


In your wildest dreams do you think it gets any better??? You think its bad now, just wait until that ring gets slipped on her finger and she immediately becomes 1/2 owner of everything you have. If you're having that much trouble now, I feel sad for you.


About the time my wife started yelling at me about going hunting, she'd become an ex.... There better be a medical reason or death going on.


Well wait!!!! Better yet tell her you're heading to the bar, then the strip club. Then ask her if she'd rather you do that or go hunting..


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

If my wife looked at me and said I don't want you to go hunting today I would absolutely not go hunting because I know she respects my love for hunting enough to only ask if there is something serious that needs to happen. We have a mutual respect and understanding in our relationship that if she asked then I know its serious. Its happened about once in 6 years of marriage. This doesn't just go with hunting but anything I'm wanting to do. If she ask me not to I know there is a good reason and I need to respect it. For the most part she lets me hunt, fish, and enjoy my other hobbies without much trouble. Heck most of the time she goes along with me... Have you ever invited her into your world to see what she thought about it?


----------



## jc502 (Oct 8, 2002)

Mine starts to feel the stress of me not being around. Like someone else said, I have to pick and choose my times wisely. I don't hunt every possible chance in early October like I would when I was single. 

My wife comes from a family of golfers (no one hunts), when I'm gone a lot I use the comparison to say if they had to get all their golfing done in 6-8 weeks how often do you think they would be around? It helps her to see hunting time is condensed.


----------



## Crazy Mike (Oct 31, 2013)

I am a Christian husband and father so I try to liveby what the Bible says about putting others needs ahead of my own. Fortunately, my wife has never really said much about me hunting. I am truly blessed. For those who say that relationships are give and take, they are wrong. If you want to have a successful marriage you are going to do a lot more giving then you do taking. It is something you want to try and clarify and work out though before you get married. Seek out some premarital counseling (preferably from an avid hunter :lol:


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

After 18 years of marriage I pretty much get the free pass these days. Although when my boys were little it was not as easy. Never got the "You can't go" but did get the silent treatement and a few doors slamming around the house from time to time. I understood where she was coming from and we always worked it out to where I was able to go. I got a keeper when it comes to a wife!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

stickbow shooter said:


> I sure wouldn't marry any woman that bitched about my hunting time. Kick her to the curb . There is a million of them out there.


X2

Sent from my SPH-M830 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## riverbender (Dec 1, 2012)

It sure helps to have married an angel. We live on our 45 acres with a trout stream in the backyard and my wife loves venison and fish. Of course, I do what needs to be done first, then it's never a problem. Marriage is a two way street, for sure, and you've got to give and take until it's second nature. My wife knows that I respect her, and visa versa, so it's never a "problem". It means I miss some time hunting or fishing when other priorities come calling, but I sure do hunt and fish a lot and with her blessing.


----------



## GWPguy (Feb 16, 2004)

Take a look at the upland forum here. When people go to buy a dog they look at the pedigree. Hunting disposition of the parents overall health. I too k the same approach looking for a spouse. I looked for one that had a dad that had a cabin up north. Had the family condition that the man was gone after November 15th for a week hunting. A family that loved eating venison and walleye.

Once I found that girl, I married her and have been happy for the last 19 years.


----------



## thetreestandguy (Dec 16, 2005)

I'll never forget the first year I had met my wife. The summer holidays are a big deal to her and her family since they have a house on a terrific lake up north. Come that first Labor Day weekend we quarelled about me going up north and missing the opener of goose season. I went hunting. The next year, when it was clearly more serious between us, I went up north and bitched like a little girl the whole time. It took some time but now I don't even think twice about it, it's family time that weekend. In fact we recently laughed about how how long ago that was and how trivial it seems in hindsight.

Fast forward a few years into marriage and she picked up shooting clay/trap and bird hunts. Her reason was 'to spend more time with me doing something I enjoy'. Will never sit in the cold for deer but understands my desire to go when I have the time. Not a peep about it. This city girl now lives in the country and can't understand how anyone lives differently, she's changed 100% in some respects since we met.

So you got a lot of good advice in this thread from some folks that clearly have experience. Only you know for sure if this is "the one". I noted you have a child which clearly muddies the water. On the other hand, do you wan that child to see (and they will) what a dysfunctional relationship looks like? It's great to have two parents in the house but if it's a terrible relationship that kid may well be effected adversly.

The best advice I saw so far was postponing the date of wedded bliss. How else are you going to know if this will work out? Heck, I dated my wife for over 5 years before proposing!! I can assure you it wasn't because I didn't know if she was "the one", I wanted to make sure I had all my professional ducks in a row and would present a myself as a worthy husband (still debatable if I'm there, HAH!). Point is, what's the hurry to jump into a life-altering decision? At 18 or 19? No hurries, make sure. Your going to be paying for the child financially one way or another regardless of marriage. Your too young to embark on a life of misery should it turn out that way...and only you know deep down if this is right or wrong.


----------



## love the outdoors (Mar 24, 2009)

Well thanks a lot guys. Y'all had some good advice and I wish y'all great luck out there get that ol freak nasty of a buck


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

http://screencrush.com/snl-what-does-my-girl-say/


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Of all the things guys (and girls) could be worrying about, anyone who has issue with time spent in the woods, needs a reality check. You could be out drinking, at bars chasing, getting mixed up in all kinds of less than good things. Strip clubs, gambling, cheating, the list of bad is long, and all you want is to hunt??? any woman/man that feels this is bad is needing to recheck her priorities IMO. Some women need to have this explained, and if it hasn't been done yet, you should do this soon. If your wife takes issue with your hunting or fishing, you most likely have already allowed this, and it may be too late. As long as the bills are paid, and you are pulling your weight, this isn't a time to ask permission, it's a time to tell her your hunting plans so she can plan accordingly. 
Now if you don't have your responsibilities taken care of, then maybe you shouldn't be in the woods, maybe your priorities are off and she may have good reason to raise hell. If your at home collecting unemployment and have no intention of working just so you can hunt, you may need to rethink that.

I'm leaving tomorrow to hunt, she leaves tomorrow too, but we hunt different land and locations so all is good.


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

Mine gets mad because she wants to kill the bucks I am passing on during bow season. She's gonna get out for muzzle season that's for sure. Just having a woman that enjoys living in the woods makes my day for life.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

cakebaker said:


> Mine gets mad because she wants to kill the bucks I am passing on during bow season. She's gonna get out for muzzle season that's for sure. Just having a woman that enjoys living in the woods makes my day for life.


Stop being a qdmass'r and let her shoot a buck. 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Danno (Dec 31, 2010)

Run Forrest Run:yikes:


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Yes, the commitment of marriage is based on love but also on respect. It is obvious from this post that the girl does not respect you and you do not respect her. I would seriously reconsider making this commitment!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

From what I have seen/experienced in the pass is this usually is the casr of her not having hobbies of her own.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

OP will be divorced in 2 years or less. 

My wife knew from the get go that I hunted and fished...a lot! No problems...19 years later. Of course it helps she is a yooper!


----------



## stillwaiting (Oct 19, 2005)

I work in divorce court. Sounds like you need a prenuptial agreement. They are legal in michigan. Having one signed will protect your hunting equipment and everything else you own. She won't be able to touch anything if you have it listed. If you need a good prenuptial lawyer I can recommend a couple for you. The only trick is to get her to sign it. Also, someone quoted some scripture from the bible. There is a saying about living with a contakerous women and how your life will be full of misery. You can find it in proverbs, written by Solomon, the wisest man ever. And he had seven hundred wives.


----------



## angry angler (Mar 4, 2012)

Remind me again of the benefits for a man to get married......

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ekbelt3 (Jul 22, 2008)

Balance..... happy wife, happy life. Marraige is not a 'me' thing... you're there to support the other person. Take care of that and you'll go a long ways. That said... my wife says I get away with murder and take too many hunting/fishing trips on the weekends. I will admit, now that we have kids I have throttled back big time. I sure hope my oldest boys love it as much as I do someday (they are 2 and 4 now). Now we have #3 on the way in May. I have a feeling I may need to take a year off on the two salmon tounaments we do in May this year. The worst was my 2nd boy... they due date was November 15! DOH! Luckily he came 2 weeks early. Still got out that year and bagged a buck!


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Of course you have to adjust or change yourself a little in a relationship but never ever forgett who you are or you will loose yourself. 
I got married when i was 18 as well. I gave up fishing, muai thai and abandonmy friends. 
I was devorced before i turned 22. luckily we didnt have kids or a house together. 
Back then i was resistant to eny advice people gave me to wait. "What did they know? Our relationship is diffrent! Right?"
Now im happily married and we have a wonderfull 7month old son. But the key was to wait till i knew it was right. 
Now i could go out fishing everyday, but i dont wanna. I rather spend time wirh my wife and my baby. (Well, at least most of the time ;-) )

Dont get married too young! Slightly bend yourself to adjust into the relationship but never break yourself doing it! You are not alone responsible for her happiness! A working relationship contains two equal partners!

Just my 2 cents on that.


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

Not my wife yet but I've always started every first date with "just so you know I'm a deer hunter and Oct 1-jan first I'm extremely busy" hahahaha


----------



## monroeboy1 (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes,My wife hate's hunting and fishing...................This is my time...I work 50+ hours a week and deserve some Me time,there is nothing better than sitting in my tree stand without my wife in my ear yelling,nice piece and quiet.Don't get me wrong I love my wife,but this is my time,I asked her before she is more than welcome to come along ,it's just not her thing......Thank you lord!!!


----------



## turkey track (Sep 18, 2008)

My wife gave me grief once, so I politely told her, "I hunted long before I married you, and I'll be hunting long after I divorce you". At the time, it went over like a fart in church, but she has not given me any grief since then.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

turkey track said:


> My wife gave me grief once, so I politely told her, "I hunted long before I married you, and I'll be hunting long after I divorce you". At the time, it went over like a fart in church, but she has not given me any grief since then.


That will get the point across real quick. I am on my second marriage, and made things very clear like what you said. I did, somewhat in truth and somewhat joking, add on our wedding day the comment, " Ok, you just went from girlfiend, to fiance to potential future ex-wife, and I am Ok with that." Luckily for me, she took up hunting and fishing and understands things. She wanted to have a child(not that I didn't, but I was fine with not, as I have one from my first marriage) so, she was going to have to delay her hunting until the munchins were old enough to tag along. I don't ask her to change who she is, she doesn't ask me to change who I am. Of course, my experience from my first marriage has probably made communication(being up front and not beating around the bush) much better.


----------



## auger (Mar 6, 2013)

These women need to know up front about your hunting and fishing habits, otherwise they're in shock when they see how much time you're spending on your fun, without them

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BuckTread (Feb 11, 2008)

There sure are a lot of comments on here about "throw her to the curb". Im not sure if these same guys read your post about you having a daughter or not, maybe they did. If you didnt have a child together Id be telling you this: Do what I did. Be honest and upfront with her, no beating around the bush. Tell her to sit down so you can have a serious conversation. This hunting bug will never go away. She has to learn to live with it just as you have to learn to live with her shopping obsession or whatever it may be. If she doesnt WANT to understand how important hunting is to you and why you love it so much then so be it, you cant change someone who doesnt want to change. But you have to lay all the cards on the table and make sure this is worth it.

But since you do have a daughter to think about, only you can make the right choice. 

My wife and I have only been married for 1.5 years and together for 5 years but she fully understands why I hunt and respects me for it. I couldnt be luckier. 

Good luck!


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Married 20 years (to the same woman, not aggregate). My wife likes to shop and I like to hunt/fish. She won't ask me to go shopping and I won't ask her to go hunting/fishing. It's a win/win situation for both of us.:lol:


----------



## nowaksark (Nov 10, 2009)

My wife always asks arent you going earlier? It was hard the 1st few years but after they find out how much fun they can have with girlfriends they cant wait for the season. This year on opening day she took off work so she could shampoo carpets with out me to look over her shoulder! They look forward to get us out of their hair! Its been 26 years in the U.P.


----------



## BIGCHRIS (Nov 15, 2009)

Isn't true love only in the movies? Maybe I didn't get the memo...


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

One of the smartest things my husband ever did was get me into hunting 

He takes an out of state hunting trip every year, and this year he's taking two. He hasn't sat down for Thanksgiving Dinner at my Mom's in I can't remember how long.. it's been years - and we all sit around the table and wait to hear the shotgun go off. It's a tradition! We love it. He has a streak going, one year he got a buck and a doe on Thanksgiving. This year he'll be in Kansas City on a hunting trip during Thanksgiving, so it'll be me out in the woods! 

I've always realized that I'm lucky. He'd rather be in the woods than in a bar....

Good luck.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

timberdoodle528 said:


> One of the smartest things my husband ever did was get me into hunting
> 
> He takes an out of state hunting trip every year, and this year he's taking two. He hasn't sat down for Thanksgiving Dinner at my Mom's in I can't remember how long.. it's been years - and we all sit around the table and wait to hear the shotgun go off. It's a tradition! We love it. He has a streak going, one year he got a buck and a doe on Thanksgiving. This year he'll be in Kansas City on a hunting trip during Thanksgiving, so it'll be me out in the woods!
> 
> ...


This. My wife of 22 years didn't hunt when I married her either. But look at her now ........


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

Here's a form from D&DH! Have her sign it


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Nope got me a good one. Yeah she uses it to throw a jab here and there. But as much as I get to fish and hunt I have em coming.


----------



## shoelessjoe (Dec 13, 2012)

timberdoodle528 said:


> One of the smartest things my husband ever did was get me into hunting
> 
> He takes an out of state hunting trip every year, and this year he's taking two. He hasn't sat down for Thanksgiving Dinner at my Mom's in I can't remember how long.. it's been years - and we all sit around the table and wait to hear the shotgun go off. It's a tradition! We love it. He has a streak going, one year he got a buck and a doe on Thanksgiving. This year he'll be in Kansas City on a hunting trip during Thanksgiving, so it'll be me out in the woods!
> 
> ...


 I agree, I don't hunt out of state, but I did hunt quite a few years in another state(s). She has come to love hunting. I haven't been around before noon Christmas or Thanksgiving Day in years. The only problem she has given me about hunting was when I shot a nice buck out of "her" stand, and she was not nice about it. Everything we do around the property for the last 8 years has something to do with hunting, we do it together. My daughter is now the same way, I pity the fool that wants to marry her if he doesn't hunt or doesn't want her to hunt. She won't marry him.


----------



## cmark (Mar 27, 2008)

Stay. And live. And learn.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

love the outdoors said:


> Because my lately has been throwing a fit when ever I wanna go like tonight she's yelling at me for wanting to go... All I wanna do is hunt dang...


Sooooo...did you hunt today? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Been married over 35 years now......the first year was a great big hassle, year two comes and it starts all over again !
OK ! It's time.......Ok, we can have this fight year after year or you can learn that's me...Oct and Nov. are "MY" time.....I'll do all of your honey do's and whatever else you want done. But this is me.....I"m not going to change !
The decision is your's to make......

Like I said it's been 35 years.......How come your not going hunting ?......lol
Ya she can't wait to get me out of the house now......lol


----------



## love the outdoors (Mar 24, 2009)

I did go out today and so did she actually we shot at a doe but our bullet nicked a 1inch thick tree and missed.


----------



## langkg (Oct 26, 2004)

Dude...seriously. You better get this cleared up now or call the wedding off. Your desire to hunt isn't going to get less so get it worked out now with the fiance or make some hard choices. It only gets more complicated as you go so make the right choices now (which might not be the easiest ones) and live with it.






love the outdoors said:


> Dang man I mean I said can I go out tonight and she started yelling at me because of our wedding in April .. I'm just like really it's in April..


----------



## angry angler (Mar 4, 2012)

Pre nump means you dont love me. Lol call me heartless but look at the statistics of marriages surviving. I already have one boss and thats enough. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

After 20 years my wife will help pack my bags and load the truck with my gear, just to get me out of her hair faster:lol:

Man I am glad she never wanted to get into hunting, a little time away from each other is a healthy thing.


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

love the outdoors said:


> Dang man I mean I said can I go out tonight and she started yelling at me because of our wedding in April .. I'm just like really it's in April..


If she is like that now it will be worse next year. She sounds a little controlling if you can't go because she doesn't want you too.

Its never to late to call it off. Beware of controlling women they only get worse.

My wife packs stuff for me cause I work alot

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Any update? Im just curious how it went. 
Sorry man, i cant help it. Im a drama queen. Lol.


----------



## branchhanger (Oct 15, 2010)

Hunting is part of what & who we are, I'm not giving any of it up, any more than I would ask my wife to change. We are who we are, and that's hunter's, and damn proud of it. Period.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

love the outdoors said:


> It's just went as far as she said she wasn't gonna marry me cuz all I do is hunt and think about hunting or wanna go hunting yelling and crying since pry 2:45 saying I ain't helping her plan the wedding and we don't have nothing for it yet... But it's in APRIL!!! When I'm turkey hunting I can understand. But it's November it's rut and it's only 3 months oust the year


 
Ok, wasn't going to put in my 2 cents, but after reading this.... 

Here's the deal. I'm a woman, I'm married (15 years), I have kids. I don't even hunt, but I do ice fish. If this gal can't get a grip and support the things you enjoy doing. There's a HUGE red flag for ya!! It will NOT get better once you are married and odds are, if you have kids, it will get MUCH worse!! 

My husband has known for years that once there's enough ice on the lakes, I'm gone :lol:. I'd love nothing more than to have him join me, but he's not quite as OCD about ice fishing as I am. If he doesn't go with me, then he stays home and takes care of the kids. He knows that my time on the ice is really important to me and he supports me with that. If he were as into the outdoors as I am (still working on that ), I'd back him 100%. Man, it's gotta go both ways and I don't care if your wedding was in a week! If you want to get out and hunt, then you get out and hunt! Then you come home and give her a hand with whatever. I'd really give this a though or two. Make sure you look at the big picture here...


----------



## TheBearFan89 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm newly married myself and young. My wife knows I love to fish and over the summer I was on the water quite often, just about every other day. I think the only thing she doesn't like is the gas money spent. But I stick to the budgeted allowance we've agreed on so I can go play haha I do invite her to come, but usually she ends up bored. Now that we've got kayaks I can fish and she can scoot around the lake or river. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Anish said:


> Ok, wasn't going to put in my 2 cents, but after reading this....
> 
> Here's the deal. I'm a woman, I'm married (15 years), I have kids. I don't even hunt, but I do ice fish. If this gal can't get a grip and support the things you enjoy doing. There's a HUGE red flag for ya!! It will NOT get better once you are married and odds are, if you have kids, it will get MUCH worse!!
> 
> My husband has known for years that once there's enough ice on the lakes, I'm gone :lol:. I'd love nothing more than to have him join me, but he's not quite as OCD about ice fishing as I am. If he doesn't go with me, then he stays home and takes care of the kids. He knows that my time on the ice is really important to me and he supports me with that. If he were as into the outdoors as I am (still working on that ), I'd back him 100%. Man, it's gotta go both ways and I don't care if your wedding was in a week! If you want to get out and hunt, then you get out and hunt! Then you come home and give her a hand with whatever. I'd really give this a though or two. Make sure you look at the big picture here...


. Great post.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

6Speed said:


> . Great post.


X2!


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks guys, but it's true!
Supporting the things one another does or enjoys should be at the core of a relationship. Not a bonus. If you're going to spend THE *REST* OF YOUR LIVES TOGETHER, ideally you should be able to be buddies. At the very least, you should have mutual respect. 
I can't think of a whole lot more that would make me run for the hills as quick as your situation. Don't be surprised if that controlling part of her personality bleeds over into other aspects of your life. Her reaction was REALLY extreme dude. Don't kid yourself that she'll come around either. The odds of that happening is just as likely as you "coming around" to giving up hunting. Either way, someone is going to end up resenting the hell out the other.


----------



## love the outdoors (Mar 24, 2009)

Actually went great y'all I got her out there with me and she shot her first doe and gutted it n processed it I just told her I'm going hunting accept it or leave me or u can go with me and on nov 28 a 2 1/2 year old 150 dressed doe I was happy for her thanks y'all.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I cannot properly assess the situation without pictures! :evil::evil:
Seriously though, planning a wedding is stressful. Planning a wedding at 18 with a child - probably a bit more stressful. 
Moms and future mother-in-law can be way more help than the future groom. 
Talk about what you would like at your wedding, recruit some help from the mom, and hunt on. 
Her going with you in the blind sounds like she is willing to go the extra mile for you! 
Stay thirsty my friend! 
<----<<<


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

love the outdoors said:


> Actually went great y'all I got her out there with me and she shot her first doe and gutted it n processed it I just told her I'm going hunting accept it or leave me or u can go with me and on nov 28 a 2 1/2 year old 150 dressed doe I was happy for her thanks y'all.


Congrats to you both! 
<----<<<


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

love the outdoors said:


> Actually went great y'all I got her out there with me and she shot her first doe and gutted it n processed it I just told her I'm going hunting accept it or leave me or u can go with me and on nov 28 a 2 1/2 year old 150 dressed doe I was happy for her thanks y'all.


 
HA!! FANTASTIC!! Don't take this wrong PLEASE. I just looked at your age and the first thing I though is, "wow! They are young! I wonder what the odds are that it has nothing to do with the wedding and everything to do with being left out". Glad it got cleared up! I made the assumption that you guys were older. Had you been older, I still would have said run :lol:. Seeing as though you two are as young as you are (still no offense intended) you guys have A LOT to go through yet. I wish you the best. There are going to be times where you will really need it :lol: (speaking from experience here). 
I'm not a fan of issuing ultimatums, but glad to hear you put it all out on the table for her. Glad you stood your ground and it's really good to hear she was willing to get out there with you! Congrats to her on the deer!!


----------



## bclinton (Jan 31, 2005)

There us no way this dude is 14. If u are I'll come over and smack some sense into you! U have at least 10 years b4 u need to start thinking marriage! Hell I'm 32 and just got engaged over the summer after 3 years.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

After 44 yrs with the same one, she just hopes I make it back OK!!


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

bclinton said:


> There us no way this dude is 14. If u are I'll come over and smack some sense into you! U have at least 10 years b4 u need to start thinking marriage! Hell I'm 32 and just got engaged over the summer after 3 years.


Your age doesn't change as you age. My profile says I'm something like 36 and I'm actually 40. 

According to his sign up date, this guy is 18. Still a bit young in my opinion, but you know what they say about opinions! 
I wish them all the luck in the world. They are gonna need it!


----------



## TSudz (Sep 30, 2009)

The way we make it work at my place is like this...October to Mid November I get to slack off and have weekends away and watch huntin shows ad nauseum. Now it's December and she's gonna be out all day with her sister tomorrow, out three nights next week, and my DVR is FULL of sappy Christmas movies from the Hallmark channel. I am going crazysittin alone with the kid at night, and turnin off the wings game or a football game so we can watch Ms Maracle save christmas or some kid collect empty beer cans so he can buy his mom some hideous Christmas Shoes. Every timeI have to watch one more reset of the widow who just can't love again until she meets the single dad who refuses to decorate Christmas tree ever since the wife left him I want to gouge my eyes out. BUT, I do cause that's my penance for spending so much time and money on huntin season.


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

40 years married this May never one time (fact) in all those years has my wife said no to my hunting or fishing. She always planned around my trips, made meals to go with me etc. Come to think of it maybe its a blessing for her to have me gone...


----------



## shoelessjoe (Dec 13, 2012)

And then I took the time to think about it, you're only 18???? That in it's self is a reason "not" to get married. Trust me, you have no idea who she is, or what she is going to become yet. That goes for her also, at that age you don't know who you are going to be yet, much too young IMO. Neither of you have done ALL the things you need to before one gets married. This will become a problem for both of you, always second guessing the commitment as you live on. Yes, it IS a commitment for life. Even if you capitulate and not hunt, or not hunt enough YOU will burn up inside because you can't say anything, because you agreed to it, you gave her your word which is GOLD between the two of you, or should be. Or, when ever there is a "disagreement" it WILL come up and may even explode because you've been simmering for years. Make a pact with her and both of you go out and date other people for at least a few years, that way you will both know you are the ones for each other. You do that and you will both be on the same page for life, or you will know it was going to be a HUGE mistake that you two were smart enough NOT to make. In my prior posts I was talking about what we have and enjoy, but its not about me, its about what you are looking for. Sound advice for YOU, not a LOL, look what "I" enjoy, my apologies. GODD LUCK!!!


----------

